# 1999 A3 Alarm issue



## laurasa3 (Aug 12, 2011)

hi the alarm in my daughters 1999 1.8 a3 keeps going off intermittently and on the initial run of diagnosis it appeared that the passenger side ultrasonic section was setting it off. 

I replaced this but the problem has reoccurred and i hope some here can help me before i loose and my friendly neighbors 

here's the output from vagcom


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 8L - Audi A3/S3
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 22 35 37 45 55 56 57 75 76

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 06A 906 018 CD
Component: 1,8l R4/5V MOTR HS V01 
Coding: 04000
Shop #: WSC 06313 
VCID: 66C8336E280F

1 Fault Found:
16518 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S1: No Activity 
P0134 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: N/A

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 8D0-862-257.lbl
Part No: 8L0 862 257 P
Component: CV-Pump, Alarm, RC D13 
Coding: 13130
Shop #: WSC 00151 
VCID: 4280CFFE64E7

2 Faults Found:
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - - 
01366 - Opened Due to Crash Signal 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 4B0-951-173.lbl
Part No: 4B0 951 173 
Component: Innenraumueberw. D03 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00151 
VCID: E0C4A5764A2B

3 Faults Found:
01377 - Ultra Sonic Sensor for Alarm System; Left (G170) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
01380 - Alarm triggered by Anti-Theft Sensor; Rear Left 
35-00 - - 
01382 - Alarm triggered by Anti-Theft Sensor; Front Left 
35-00 - - 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MK3_16V (Oct 14, 2003)

before clossing the car push on the button to deactivate the inner sensor's (normally it's in the pillar behind the driver).


----------



## pontingroy (Aug 30, 2011)

My local independent dealer suggested disconnecting the battery for 5-10min and reconnect, which can cure the problem. Indeed! It worked, which caused the alarm siren in place (and the armed car alarm lock immediately and without delay).


----------

